# Washington Vape Bill Gets Incredible Bipartisan Support!



## Alex (18/1/16)

*

*
*http://www.pinklungbrigade.org/blog...-vape-bill-gets-incredible-bipartisan-support*
*Washington Vape Bill Gets Incredible Bipartisan Support!*



_~__Sen. Dammeier_

Senator Bruce Dammeier along with other stakeholders, have been helping to formulate a Child-Safety First bill in order to pro-actively safeguard: youth prevention, best business practices, and adult access. The proposed bill, if passed, is intended to preempt county and city regulations. It will also create a new chapter for vape, removing it from under the legal umbrella of tobacco products.

This process has taken months to wrangle the needs and desires of all the parties. Through conversations with stakeholders a comprehensive bill that is forward thinking and free of taxation has been created. Now, to get it passed into law.

Because this session is a short one, and the legislators have so many larger issues to discuss, we were fearful that the proposal may get pushed behind charter schools and the like; leaving us to battle county by county. However, today we have won our first battle in the war to save our counties and state… WE HAVE A BILL!!! SB-6328 in the Senate and it’s companion in the House HB-2588 Now, to get it passed into law.

http://app.leg.wa.gov/billinfo/summary.aspx…
http://app.leg.wa.gov/billinfo/summary.aspx…

The hard work of the community and lawmakers is paying off; the proposal received incredible bi-partisan support. Our champions are as follows. On the Senate side: Bruce Dammeier, Bob Hasegawa, Steve Conway, Steve O’Ban, Randi Becker, Jeannie Darneille. On the House side: Chris Reykdal, Steve Kirby, Brian Blake, Cary Condotta, Roger Goodman, Ed Orcutt and our very own **** Muri. Not only does the bill have support in both the Senate and the House, the bill has support from both Democrats and Republicans.

To all of you who continued to fight, to educate, to call, to email, to activate… You should be standing taller today. You earned this win. We have a lot more work to do in the next 2 months. It is going to be a whirlwind of political mumbo jumbo. Be on the watch, and be prepared to fight soon, Calls To Action are imminent.




_Rep. Muri_

_source: http://www.pinklungbrigade.org/blog...vape-bill-gets-incredible-bi-partisan-support

reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...hington_vape_bill_gets_incredible_bipartisan/_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (19/1/16)

Alex said:


> *
> View attachment 43506
> *
> *Washington Vape Bill Gets Incredible Bipartisan Support!*
> ...


Who'd have thunk it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (19/1/16)

This is awesome news!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

